

Q&A with IT at Penny Arcade - lincolnq
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/cr5zc/iama_tech_guy_for_penny_arcade_ama/

======
lincolnq
Apparently they use Tarsnap at PA, which is awesome.

